# HO and 1/24th slot car tracks in Eden, NC



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I finally got up to Eden, NC to check out the slot car tracks at Monaco Grand Prix. My good friends Dusty and Steve stopped over to my house and the road trip to Eden began. Steve had been there before about three years ago to check out their "Blue King" track which was in really poor shape. It is now gone (along with the former owner) and the new manager has really improved the facility. It was 54 miles, but not a bad drive. The place was WAY better than we anticipated, the extended Maxx Track Scorpion layout was one of the best I have run on. The HO Drag strip was very addicting and way cool to run on also.(I have a few drag cars I need to work on)
Our good friend, fellow HO racer, and member of this board, "Blue Devil Donnie", arrived about an hour after we did and gave the place a big "thumbs up", too!!
I didn't get to see anyone run on the 1/24th tri-oval, the race was about over when we got there. But that track looks great, also.
Parts wise, the place was pretty well stocked with BSRT, Scale Auto, and Wizzard. They also had new Johnny Lightning/Auto World cars, including the Super III's. They also had a special deal going this week on all four of the new RaceMasters Ford GT's, I think it was four for $90.00
The manager, James Rorrer, is a great guy who races everything, including the HO cars. 
I took some pictures but they may be too big to attach here. I'll try to post them tomorrow evening. Or, if anyone is interested, they can just e-mail me and I'll send them to your e-mail address.
The HO Slot Car Club of North Carolina is going to put this place in our schedule for the upcoming season!!!

More to come......

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for calling me bob to tell me you guys were going up there! i would have liked to have went since i was the one that told you about the place ! anyway let me know next time you go pecker head haha


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hey Danny,
It was sort of a last minute decision to go, I totally brain faded about checking with you!!! Do you want to head up there this Sunday???
Oh, by the way, I also forgot to mention they have a 1/24th scale drag strip; it was pretty popular, too!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

From James Rorrer, MGP manager. It was a great joy to have you all down this Sunday and I would like to thank you for such a good post here. I would also say that Bob, Donnie, Steve and Dusty are the kind of people that you would want around. They love the hobby and respect the people they come in contact with. A matter of fact, they didn't mind taking time with some of the young ones that were there too. I look forward to seeing you all in the future and hope to be able to host some of your club races and maybe even some races that we can setup. I also look forward to racing with you all too!

Thanks again,
JR


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

what classes of racing do you guys run on sundays on the 1/24th oval ???


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

We are looking at running JK box stock Indy cars with falcon motors starting in May at 4:00PM. We will have a couple of practice races then start a 12 race season under a points system. You will be allowed to miss 4 races or throw out your 4 low finishes if you make all 12.

The cars must have stock gear too which is 13-38. You can use lead weight if you wish.

Let me know if you are interested please.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

*Racing Schedule*

Hey James, I plan to in your area later this year. (Wife has family in Danvillle.. which I think is close by?) What is current race schedule.. I'm hoping I can get some racing in while I'm there.. but, it will probably be mid-week. Maybe posting the schedule of what you race & when would be helpful to everyone.

Thanks,
Robbie


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

*raceway*

Do you have a phone # and a schudule.I Rrace 1/24 and ho.
racerman:thumbsup:


----------



## dusty-24541 (Apr 25, 2008)

*hey jame's*

it's dusty form danville t-y for ever thing and keeping up a real nice track too.if bob has any 1:25 drag firends i be more that happy to help any one with any ? about the drag track.it was spot on last nite i had more that 20-50mph pass's .o-ya there no better racing that that at Monaco Grand Prix realy good ply-with realy fast cars.it dont get any better than that.-dusty-24541


----------



## dusty-24541 (Apr 25, 2008)

*bob are you the h.o. man that we race with last weekend?*



Rawafx said:


> I finally got up to Eden, NC to check out the slot car tracks at Monaco Grand Prix. My good friends Dusty and Steve stopped over to my house and the road trip to Eden began. Steve had been there before about three years ago to check out their "Blue King" track which was in really poor shape. It is now gone (along with the former owner) and the new manager has really improved the facility. It was 54 miles, but not a bad drive. The place was WAY better than we anticipated, the extended Maxx Track Scorpion layout was one of the best I have run on. The HO Drag strip was very addicting and way cool to run on also.(I have a few drag cars I need to work on)
> Our good friend, fellow HO racer, and member of this board, "Blue Devil Donnie", arrived about an hour after we did and gave the place a big "thumbs up", too!!
> I didn't get to see anyone run on the 1/24th tri-oval, the race was about over when we got there. But that track looks great, also.
> Parts wise, the place was pretty well stocked with BSRT, Scale Auto, and Wizzard. They also had new Johnny Lightning/Auto World cars, including the Super III's. They also had a special deal going this week on all four of the new RaceMasters Ford GT's, I think it was four for $90.00
> ...


hey bob are you that guy with the realy nice hos that was in Monaco last week end? it dusty-24541 i hope you bring us so new ply for the 1:24 drag track too. i realy did like you h.o. body thay were the realy nice cars i hope to see you back at the track soon.later-dusty-24541


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

It was I who was there last Sunday. I am planning on being there this Sunday, too. Hopefully I'll remember to bring my photo album this time!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey bob you cracker im off work tomorrow you wanna go down to eden ? i cant go sunday im in the points chase at my local track cant afford to miss one yet do they run any roundy round races on saturday ? 1/24th or ho ...


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Contact info for Monaco Grand Prix 

Manager: James Rorrer
336-552-7999
jaror[email protected]

Store Hours
Wed 4-9PM
Fri 4-9PM
Sat 2-9PM
Sun 2-6PM

85' Trioval 1/24 
Friday 7:00PM We race Sealed Death Star box stock Parma FCR 4.5" Nascars. $5.00 entry fee
Saturday: 4:30 1/24 Drag Race $5.00 entry Fee for each car and $1.00 for RT money if you wish. Must be beat twice to be out.

Saturay 5:30PM: HO GTP Sports car race $5.00 entry fee. 8 rotations 3min each. Box Stock SG, can only change the crown gear, rear hubs to mount silicone tires and pickup shoes. Min. tire dia. .432" Chassis must past through tech block. No mods to bodies or chassis.
See attach file for track plans


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Bob get some cars ready they race ho tomorrow i was hoping for a 1/24th scale race but ho is cool im sure we have somthing that will hang with them haha you know us :freak:


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Danny and I will be heading up there later today for the Super G race. Hopefully I can get a few cars put together today(for Danny and I to loan out).....I'll mainly be there to help out and to work on cars for anyone.
I guess I better plan on washing my car, too. Someone may want to see it, too.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## sacesta (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey guys,

I just joined the board at Hobby Talk. The track in Eden is awesome - totally improved since the last time I visited several years ago. The Scorpion track was in excellent condition and a blast to race on. James has a great attitude and a clear vision. 

The drag strips (HO and 1/24 scale) were awesome too. Not something I had ever done before, but it was fun getting my reaction times down (on the 1/24 scale track. (Thanks for loaning me one of your cars Chuck). After a few trial runs I seemed to be fairly consistently getting my reaction times down to between 0.07 to 0.06 seconds.

I've been into slots on and off since I got my first Thunderjet 500 set for Christmas back in 1967. I found 1/32 scale slots about 12 years ago and got heavily into that building a collection of about 700 cars and a decent sized Ninco circuit in my basement. Bob's getting me back into HO. I'm now refinishing the larger half of my basement to build a 1/32 scale AC2Car routed track and may put an HO circuit in the space where my Ninco track lives now.

Met some great people at Monaco GP. James, thanks for your fine hospitality. Donnie it was a genuine pleasure meeting you. I can't make it to Eden today, but I'll be around a lot in the days to come.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds good bob ill call you here in a little bit man first saturday ive had off in 2 months and i get to race hot dang c you guys at the track.:thumbsup:


----------



## dusty-24541 (Apr 25, 2008)

hi jame me and justin are going to try to come up there this wed. for tests and tune.so i hope to see you guys there.i miss last weekend b/c justin had some thing he had to do.but we need to go this week iam going it to slot car dt's lol later-dusty


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Congrads to Danny Hambly and to Lewis Wuori, they won the Six Hour Enduro here at my home last Saturday.
I am going to go to the first car show/cruise-in of the season tomorrow evening in Greensboro at the Colisium. I have to work Saturday and then I am attending the first major car show of the season at Victory Baptist Church in Clemmons on Sunday. That show is always big with a diversity of vehicles.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Indy 500 Saturday the 24th at 5:00PM. See race events section for more details.

Thank you!!!


----------

